# Weight Watchers Vs Slimming World.



## lousielou

I'm currently 30 weeks pregnant, and have put on an awful lot of weight - coming up to three stone in fact :wacko: I was 10 stone when I got pregnant, which is about a stone heavier than I am when I feel my best, so all in, after the birth I think I'll have around three and a half stone to lose. *gulp* 

I'll be breastfeeding my son, and I _think_ both Weight Watchers and Slimming World are OK to do while breastfeeding... but which would you recommend? :flower:

I'm a competent cook, and I tend to plan meals in advance anyway, so that side of it's not really an issue... I'm happy to lose the weight at a sensible rate, but am wondering opinions of the effectiveness of each programme :)


----------



## aliss

Slimming World is a UK thing, don't know anything about it, but WW is really fantastic. The source of recipes is unlimited and the plan is very reasonable - the amount of women who have maintained**** their weightloss on WW is incredible. That's what is important.


----------



## Laura2919

I have done both. 
SW is good if you like to eat a lot you can have unlimited pasta on a green day or meat on a red day or you can have a bit of both on an extra easy. 
I lost 25lb on Slimming world and I felt great. I was at a group that was getting smaller everyday and the leader was lazy, she never had anything out or cared to help so we stopped going and started a new class but it didnt feel the same so we stopped altogether. 

Now I am on my first week on WW but I have done it before. They have just changed their plan so you get a certain amount of points and then you get weekly allowance of 49 to use if you need to. 
I have found the portions although a heck of a lot smaller than SW, still filling, I would usually eat loads because it was there whereas when you only make what your stomach can handle you see why I am at the weight I am lol.. 

I have good things to say about both but I would definitely go with the one that suits you best


----------



## Blah11

I've done both and find SW way easier and more sociable :) You don't need to weigh anything really and you can easily just eat free and superfree foods but it's easy to work out syns too.


----------



## lousielou

Brilliant - thank you! :D


----------



## purpledaisy2

I've lost just over 3.5 stone in 20 weeks on WW. I absolutely love it, it suits me down to the ground.

Never tried SW - but I can definately vouch for Weight Watchers x


----------



## Laura2919

I lost more weight on WW than SW in a less amount of time but SW is far more sociable as Blah said. 
If you want something easy then go with SW.


----------



## lousielou

Laura2919 said:


> I lost more weight on WW than SW in a less amount of time but SW is far more sociable as Blah said.
> If you want something easy then go with SW.

I _think_ I'm going to go with SW, mainly because I have a very... err... 'healthy' appetite (especially when I was breastfeeding!) and I like the idea of being able to eat loads :haha:

Purpledaisy - 3 and a half stone weight loss is great! Well done you! Have you got any before and after photographs? :flower:


----------



## Laura2919

lousielou said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> I lost more weight on WW than SW in a less amount of time but SW is far more sociable as Blah said.
> If you want something easy then go with SW.
> 
> I _think_ I'm going to go with SW, mainly because I have a very... err... 'healthy' appetite (especially when I was breastfeeding!) and I like the idea of being able to eat loads :haha:
> 
> Purpledaisy - 3 and a half stone weight loss is great! Well done you! Have you got any before and after photographs? :flower:Click to expand...

:rofl: thats why I like SW. You can eat as much potato meat and veg as you want whereas WW is portion sizes. This is my first week of WW and I am determind to shrink my portions so I am gonna stick but :thumbup: for going because either one you will lose weight nice and steadily


----------



## lousielou

Thank you! I feel a bit daft for thinking about it before my son is even here, and I am absolutely kicking myself for being such a guttso this pregnancy in the first place.... I read these stories of women getting back into their pre-pregnancy clothes a couple of weeks after the birth and I think - how the shuddering f*ck did they manage that?? I can see me being stuck in my maternity gear until Christmas unless I am proactive about it now!!


----------



## Laura2919

There was a few women on here who were on SW while pregnant and carried on after LO was born so your not daft.


----------

